# FDGRC's All-Breed Agility Trials, Goodells, MI



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Will anybody be attending this event? My wife and I don't have a dog entered and unfortunately due to work, cannot make the Friday specialty. However, will anyone be there Saturday or Sunday for the All Breed Agility and Obedience? Also, since the specialty is Friday, will any Goldens be competing Saturday/Sunday? 

http://www.fdgrc.org/Prem_-_FDGRC_at_Goodells_2014.pdf


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be out there Fri-Sat showing in breed.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Great, we plan on going Saturday as well. I look forward to meeting some Goldens!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just fyi - goldens show very early (8AM sharp) in the morning on Sat. Something I'm so not thrilled about. Means I have to be there by 6:30.... 

Friday's show times are probably the best since it's a noon start for regular conformation.... 

I'm not showing Sunday - but they're in the ring at 11AM.

Obedience - both days - gets going at 8AM and depending on how fast the judge is moving, may complete at noon....


----------

